# Northwest Arkansas Bikes Blues and BBQ



## korpellakitchen (Sep 17, 2014)

This will be my first competition.  My Boss and I are attempting to plan to cook for the people's choice.  Has anyone ever cooked at this event before? Can you give any advise of how much meat to cook, or any other advice for a rookie?  Thanks in advance everyone.


----------



## brooksy (Sep 17, 2014)

Got no advice for ya. Just popped by to say good luck!


----------

